# Anyone know anything about male infections?



## tigger12 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi there
We went for an appointment at zita west clinic and we see a women there who is an embrolgist and she looked over dhs results and said although the last test that he had done was normal one of the previous tests from a year ago (that we had done at ARGC) did say that he had Whote Blood cells present in his sperm and some debris (apparently cost clinics don't test for it) but she said that could be an indication that there could be an infection / inflamation in the prostate gland or male glands, she said fert clinics etc don't really look thoroughly into the man) and what she has suggested is that we see this bloke who is a microbiolgist who looks at urinary tract infections, she said not worth doing this DNA Fragmentation test yet as looking at these results she wouldn't be surprised the dna frag test was high if he does have an infection etc (could also be linked with the ulcer as he has as well) so would see this bloke and get him to do some tests and if there is a problem infection etc best for dh to take a course of antibiotics and then have the dna frag test done after 3 months, if it's still high then not really much we can do about it but would need to review our options after that, apparently an egg can repair the damage from sperm dna unless it is to high, given that we already have a decision to make about the eggs im going to be confused if something comes back with this dna frag test too, does anyone out there had same experience and do people that have had dna frag achieved a pregnany


----------



## katz (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Tigger,

Don't know if you'll read this now but just wanted you to know we had an issue with DH sperm when he went for the DNA fragmentation test at TDL.  They rang the same day and told us there were problems with the sample and so didn't do the DNA test but asked for another sample.  They tested this sample for infection (gonorrhea, candida, mycoplasma and ureaplasma) but also did the DNA fragmentation test.  The sample was clear of infection and the DNA test fine.

I have heard that vitamin supplements like proxeed or proceptin (ie high dose antioxidants) can improve fragmentation rates and quite quickly (not sure where I saw this but a good place to look would be the Cornell (New York) urology site).  So hopefully all is not lost if the results are not good first time around.

Best of luck.

Kath


----------



## tigger12 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Kath
Do you know what the problem with the sample was? Our GP has told DH that he has a urine infection, not sure how that interferes with other stuff hopefully it won't we have our appointment on sat with this microbiologist so hopefully that all comes back clear too
LOL
Sarah
x


----------

